# ~~~The Contest Of 48 Classes~~~



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup, I said it!
SO, let's got on with it.
*Deadline:
August 18

Rules:

NO PICTURES OF GOOGLE! 
Max of 2 pix per class, unlimited classes
Have fun!

Ok, on to the CLASSES!
Funny

Yawn
Smile
Tricks
Lay down
Funny Thing
Odd Friendship
Curiousity overran
Silhouette
Snow
Zany Pony
Breeds
Paint
AQHA
Haflinger
Arab
Thoroughbred
Pony
POA
Morgan
Mix breed
Drafty
Stuff
Epic Fail
Special Bond
Pushy Man
Training
Things to do
Jumping
Barrel Racing
Pole Bending
Keyhole
Show
Flags
Out on the trail
Dressage
English
Western
Costume Contest
Other
Best Buds
Silhouette
Driving
Squared up
Trot in hand
Showmanship
Walk
Trot
Canter
Gallop
Riding
*


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Buuuump?


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Okay... sorry, but its bothering me, you only posted 46 classes  lol, any how. 

1st pics, 6. Odd friendships
2nd pic, 14. Arab
3rd pic, 22. Special bond
4th pic, 25. Jumping
5th pics, 39 Squared up
6th pic, 43. Trot

And hey, cool contest


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

4 & 6 same pic








15.


----------

